# Oberon Practicality



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Some months ago, when I was reading posts praising Oberon Kindle covers, I thought, "Yeah, they are very attractive, but my Belkin zipper cover is just fine for me."  After I dropped and broke my K2, while not in the Belkin cover,  I decided that I need a cover to leave my Kindle in when I'm away from home in case I drop it again.  The Oberon cover seems to fit the bill for me.  If I drop it, the Kindle will not hit the floor because the cover is bigger than the Kindle.  Leather is very durable as well.  I will have to keep it out of the rain though.  Most important, the texture helps me to keep a grip.  I was surprised how easy it folds back, too.  The craftsmanship is excellent.

In addition to being practical, the Oberon is really a work of art.  The designs are interesting and original.  From an artist's viewpoint, the perspective, proportions, and texture are good and the relief does aid in using value making for a nice "rich" appearance.  It's very pleasing to look at.

The cover that seems the best for gripping for me would be one like is on the WIImotes.  I've never dropped a wiimote with that solid grip cover.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

You are right on point


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree.  It's rare to find something so beautiful and practical at the same time.  

And I know it does the job as a protective cover, since I've already dropped my Kindle in it's Oberon cover... Kindle is absolutely fine.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a relatively new Oberon owner, having had mine (a Sky Blue ROH) for only a couple of weeks.  At first I wouldn't use it.  Then I decided it weighed too much, was too clumsy, bulky, etc.  Now I'm starting to have just the opposite feelings about it.

Is this normal?  Did anyone start out not liking their Oberon and end up warming up to it?  

Sorry for the goofy question.  It seems to be my lot on Kindle Boards... the asking of goofy questions.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Tomorrow will be one week since I got my Oberon. It was love at first sight, touch, smell! I have yet to drop my Kindle, but I'm sure I will eventually. I do believe I have a more secure grip when reading.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> I'm a relatively new Oberon owner, having had mine (a Sky Blue ROH) for only a couple of weeks. At first I wouldn't use it. Then I decided it weighed too much, was too clumsy, bulky, etc. Now I'm starting to have just the opposite feelings about it.
> 
> Is this normal? Did anyone start out not liking their Oberon and end up warming up to it?
> 
> Sorry for the goofy question. It seems to be my lot on Kindle Boards... the asking of goofy questions.


LOL--we all ask goofy questions, don't worry.

I actually went the other way. I was obsessed with the Oberons, had to have one the minute they came out with the K2 version. Bought it, got it, loved it. But then three months later, I put it away and never used it again, finally donating it to a friend. It was too heavy, too bulky, scratched easily, I didn't like the way the spine was wearing, and I hated the corners. I went through a few other options before finally settling on the Noreve Sandy Vintage. That cover's been in use for about 7 months now, and I'm still completely fine with it.

Everyone's a little different, and that's why it's great there are so many cover options out there!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I find I'm bonding with my Oberon. At first I thought it was too heavy and hard around the edges. But I love it more each day, and I believe the firmness of the leather offers excellent protection to the Kindle.

That said, the Noreve Sandy Vintage still calls to me. I wish I could try one without having to mail order one and wait weeks for its delivery (and then not be able to easily return it if I didn't like it because I live in Mexico and shipping costs are outrageous and of course there is customs duty and theft. <sigh>.) And, the Noreve would probably get scroungy in my huge purse, so I'd need a bag for the case, etc.

The Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine basically doesn't require any special pampering or protection. (It _is_ the protection.) And Oberon customer service really makes it easy to love my cover.

Judith


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

From what few Oberon threads that I've read, it seems that some folks are using more than one Oberon or other covers along with their Oberons.  We are still using our Belkin covers sometimes.  As to bonding?  I guess that might apply to my K2 since I use it everyday, but a cover?  To me, the Oberon covers are the most attractive and they have more designs that appeal to me than just one.  I admit that I spent some time in choosing the one I got--although I knew that I would only be buying one for myself. 

Certainly the weight is more than just holding the K2 without a case.  I can see how some might like one with a flip cover, but I think that the book type provide more protection.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you so much, ladies for your input.  I didn't know the Noreve existed.  I've looked, I'm intrigued but, like lulucello, I'm not sure I want to spend that kind of money, especially with their problems right now.  My favorite cover to handle, read with is the M-edge GO jacket but that pale gray lining is such a dirt magnet so I recently bought the Central Park New Yorker cover which is also a GO jacket.  It has a rich brown lining that matches the brown leather.  The front is fabric.  That ought to get filthy in short order, ya think?  I used it 3 days and switched back to the Oberon.  I AM a Gemini.  That's my excuse and I'm stickin' to it!!   LOL  

I will probably end up ordering the Bold Celtic Oberon in Saddle (Celtic is my heritage and I find the draw in most things to be very strong) and sell the Sky Blue ROH.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.  sighhhhhhhh


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

lulucello said:


> I find I'm bonding with my Oberon. At first I thought it was too heavy and hard around the edges. But I love it more each day, and I believe the firmness of the leather offers excellent protection to the Kindle.
> 
> That said, the Noreve Sandy Vintage still calls to me. I wish I could try one without having to mail order one and wait weeks for its delivery (and then not be able to easily return it if I didn't like it because I live in Mexico and shipping costs are outrageous and of course there is customs duty and theft. <sigh>.) And, the Noreve would probably get scroungy in my huge purse, so I'd need a bag for the case, etc.
> 
> ...


Interesting--I got to the point where I wouldn't put my Oberon (Fern Dragonfly Pond) into ANYTHING without putting it into another bag first. Every scuff or nick or spot that got on it drove me up a wall, and the leather marked very easily, showing a lighter color beneath the surface. I hated the fact that it needed its own bag just to keep it looking good.

The Noreve Vintage line, on the other hand, comes pre-distressed. I did use a suede protectant spray on mine when I first got it ($3 for a can), but that was months ago and it certainly doesn't seem to have worn off. It has never needed any additional protection. If it gets an additional scratch, I rarely notice it, and it doesn't seem to scratch as easily as the Oberon did. I've splashed tea on it, it didn't stain. I throw it in my purse along with sunglasses, keys, and phone--non issue, even though I don't take care to keep them separate. It's been to Ireland, Denver, and California, and it still looks the same as the day it arrived here in Washington. And unlike my Oberon, the leather shows no signs of wear at the spine despite more than twice the time in use.

Until we have a few orders funnel through Noreve France without a problem and in a timely fashion, no, I probably wouldn't suggest buying one. But once that happens, I'd say go for it if it interests you that much. Mine was well worth the money spent, and I don't miss the Oberon at all. Both brands offer excellent protection for the Kindle for falls--mine has been dropped more than once in each without damage. For me, the much lighter weight and easier care of the Noreve more than balanced out against the "pretty" looks of the Oberon.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> I'm a relatively new Oberon owner, having had mine (a Sky Blue ROH) for only a couple of weeks. At first I wouldn't use it. Then I decided it weighed too much, was too clumsy, bulky, etc. Now I'm starting to have just the opposite feelings about it.
> 
> Is this normal? Did anyone start out not liking their Oberon and end up warming up to it?
> 
> Sorry for the goofy question. It seems to be my lot on Kindle Boards... the asking of goofy questions.


Vicki, I also have the sky blue ROH and, like you, I was quite surprised, and not a bit disappointed, at its weight when it first arrived.

But I quickly got used to it, and now totally love it. I find the extra weight and its beauty adds to the reading experience - makes the Kindle feel more like a real book, if that makes sense.

Having said that, I'm now in the process of acquiring a Borsa Bella bag to keep it in as I'm not happy with putting it in my bag without some protection - not so much for the cover but more so that the 'leavings' that live in the bottom of my bag (you ladies know what I'm talking about!) don't make their way through the cover and onto the Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had two Oberon covers for K1 when I had the K1.  Now I have two for my K2 and one for my Kindle DX.  None of them have ever been scratched up.  It's a mystery to me how that would happen to Oberon covers owned by others.  I also have 4 M-Edge Go Jackets that are not scratched.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Until we have a few orders funnel through Noreve France without a problem and in a timely fashion, no, I probably wouldn't suggest buying one. But once that happens, I'd say go for it if it interests you that much. Mine was well worth the money spent, and I don't miss the Oberon at all. Both brands offer excellent protection for the Kindle for falls--mine has been dropped more than once in each without damage. For me, the much lighter weight and easier care of the Noreve more than balanced out against the "pretty" looks of the Oberon.


Start the Noreve watch, I put my order in early this morning, March 9th.

The Oberon was my first choice and I still might get one. I was going to use the Oberon out of the house and at home take the Kindle out and read without a cover. I just got my Kindle a few days ago and found I am having a hard time reading in bed with it. I hope a cover makes it easier to hold onto and I need something that is not very heavy.

I still think the Oberons are very well designed, and hate the travel wallet in the Noreve.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have loved the Oberons since I first heard of them. I now have one small journal, two large, and a Kindle cover for my K1. I got my K1 just a short time before the K2 came out and I had an issue with getting a cover that cost $75 that I wouldn't be able to use if I upgraded. At first I liked the idea of using the Amazon cover in the large journal case. But that was too bulky and I didn't like it. I tried Strangedog next, and wasn't in love. It would be great for at home, but I worried about taking it out. Then I got a second hand M-edge and I liked it just fine. But I still drooled over every Oberon cover I saw. I finally broke down and bought one from another member here and now, finally, I am in total love with my cover. Everytime I pick it up, it just feels so right in my hand. Even though I won't be able to use it for my next Kindle, it was well worth the smile on my face every time I see it. And yes, when, and if, I ever upgrade, I will be getting a new Oberon cover immediately!
I have a seperate bag for my Kindle to travel in. It's a Vera Bradley Hipster, and it fit's great along with a couple pens and my notebook. I only take it with me sometimes so it is easier to have it in it's own bag. That way I don't have to worry about it getting purse droppings in it either!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

just checked out their site wow they have some really nice colors.I like the way this looks anyone know if you can fold the noreve back when reading ?


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a section here for product reviews.  The review on the Noreve is EXCELLENT with lots and lots of pics.  I believe Victoria said it folds back very nicely without showing a lot of signs of wear.

The Noreve is calling out to me too.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Vicki I seemed to not be able to find the product review you are talking about .I would love to read more on it


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Start the Noreve watch, I put my order in early this morning, March 9th.
> 
> The Oberon was my first choice and I still might get one. I was going to use the Oberon out of the house and at home take the Kindle out and read without a cover. I just got my Kindle a few days ago and found I am having a hard time reading in bed with it. I hope a cover makes it easier to hold onto and I need something that is not very heavy.
> 
> I still think the Oberons are very well designed, and hate the travel wallet in the Noreve.


If you get an Oberon cover with a textured surface (one that has relief), it will be easier to hold. That's why I bought the Forest one. My wife has the Dragonfly, but there's no texture on the back. Without a cover the Kindle slips from my hand quite easily. Otherwise, I have a Belkin zippered cover that I'm happy with for protection from scratches, rain, etc.. If you're really into appearance of covers, the Belkin is plain though--but it's cheap, too.

Stan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> I still think the Oberons are very well designed, and hate the travel wallet in the Noreve.


I hate the travel wallet too. Just not a feature that's very useful to me, but I've gotten to the point where I just ignore it.



Shastastan said:


> If you get an Oberon cover with a textured surface (one that has relief), it will be easier to hold. That's why I bought the Forest one. My wife has the Dragonfly, but there's no texture on the back. Without a cover the Kindle slips from my hand quite easily. Otherwise, I have a Belkin zippered cover that I'm happy with for protection from scratches, rain, etc.. If you're really into appearance of covers, the Belkin is plain though--but it's cheap, too.
> 
> Stan


Texture on the outside of a cover is relevant while carrying the Kindle around, or if you're planning on reading with the cover "open", rather than folded back. However, most of us tend to try to fold the cover back as flat as we can make it while reading, so the interior surface is the important one in that case. The Oberon's interior is the same regardless of which outer design you choose, and should give most people enough of a non slip grip to keep hold of the device.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I hate the travel wallet too. Just not a feature that's very useful to me, but I've gotten to the point where I just ignore it.
> 
> Texture on the outside of a cover is relevant while carrying the Kindle around, or if you're planning on reading with the cover "open", rather than folded back. However, most of us tend to try to fold the cover back as flat as we can make it while reading, so the interior surface is the important one in that case. The Oberon's interior is the same regardless of which outer design you choose, and should give most people enough of a non slip grip to keep hold of the device.


I agree and I do fold the cover back. Actually, I like to have the Kindle out of the case for reading so I just use the Belkin case if I leave the Kindle in the carpeted areas of our house. I no longer trust myself to carry it out of the case when I'm away from home though.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great invention, silicone case for the Kindle


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Cobbie, for finding the Noreve post.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

cheerio said:


> great invention, silicone case for the Kindle


I'm surprised that they don't already have one, but it would have to be of the WII durabllity to provide good protection.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Cobbie ! for your help


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

"Is this normal?  Did anyone start out not liking their Oberon and end up warming up to it?"

Nope, it had me from "hello"  I'm now on my second one for my K1, and trying to rein myself in from purchasing a third, just in case I am forced to move up to a K2.  Whan/if that happens, I'll have to purchase a different size cover -- but still an Oberon.


----------

